# Грыжа L4-L5 и протрузии. Возможно ли лечение?



## Denis Yurich (16 Май 2019)

Здравствуйте! Недавно начала беспокоить боль в пояснице после физических нагрузок. Работаю автослесарем, после сезона шиномонтажа (апрель, май), появилась боль в пояснице при наклонах вниз, поворотах корпуса вправо, вставании из положения сидя. Так же месяц назад начал ходить в спорт зал, опыт есть, но не всегда получается заниматься. Делаю базовые упражнения с маленькими весами (50-55кг), присяд, становая тяга и жим.
3 дня назад на работе начала побаливать поясница, с болью нагинался, вставал. Решил сделать МРТ, и очень огорчился результатом. Заключение диагностического центра:
МР-картина дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника, осложненных протрузиями межпозвоночных дисков L3-4. L5-S1 и грыжей L4-5,артроза фасеточных суставов L3-S1, усиленного лордоза и С-образного левостороннего сколиоза.
К терапевту записался сегодня на вечер, дальше он направит к неврологу.
Уважаемые врачи, подскажите как поступать с работой, тренажерным залом и какое лечение может помочь?


----------



## La murr (16 Май 2019)

@Denis Yurich, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Май 2019)

Denis Yurich написал(а):


> Уважаемые врачи, подскажите как поступать с работой, тренажерным залом и какое лечение может помочь?


1. Разобраться в причинах стуков и скрипов в машине.
2. Постараться все смазать, затянуть, приварить.
3. Научить водителя беречь машину.
4. Не получится, все заменить на новое, и беречь уже новое.

Поперечные снимки покажите.


----------



## AIR (17 Май 2019)

Denis Yurich написал(а):


> Уважаемые врачи, подскажите как поступать с работой, тренажерным залом и какое лечение может помочь?


По возможности уменьшить рывковые и силовые нагрузки на поясницу, особенно при наклоне с поворотом вправо.
Не переохлаждать, можно пояс для тепла местно.
В зале упражнения на расслабление квадратной мышцы поясницы справа и,  в большей степени, пояснично-подвздошной мышцы слева.  И ни коем случае не пытаться "накачать мышечный  корсет"..
Если вдруг встретите мануального терапевта,  умеющего диагностировать и лечить мышечно-тонические нарушения,  то вполне можете обратиться к нему.


----------



## Denis Yurich (17 Май 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, если беречь машину, то она не должна ездить, а должна стоять в гараже и пылинки с нее сдувать. Машина должна ездить, чтобы все системы в ней функционировали, ну и естественно рабочую машину нужно беречь...

    

@AIR, спасибо за рекомендации.


----------



## Shadowhawk (2 Июн 2019)

AIR написал(а):


> И ни коем случае не пытаться "накачать мышечный корсет"..


Почему многие избавляются от болей в спине начиная качаться в зале?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Июн 2019)

Denis Yurich написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, если беречь машину, то она не должна ездить, а должна стоять в гараже и пылинки с нее сдувать. Машина должна ездить, чтобы все системы в ней функционировали, ну и естественно рабочую машину нужно беречь...


Подушка двигателя лопнула и двигатель сел на раму.
Куски резины вылезли в стороны, но никаких проводов не пережали.
Что будем делать (кроме замены подушки, что тоже возможно) и как правильно теперь эксплуатировать машину без подушки?


----------



## AIR (3 Июн 2019)

Shadowhawk написал(а):


> Почему многие избавляются от болей в спине начиная качаться в зале?


Потому  что многие избавляются от болей на 2-3 года, а потом всё возвращается, и часто в худшем виде. Всё делать надо " с головой".


----------

